# Major amounts of snow in SW Wales!!



## William of Walworth (Dec 17, 2010)

Four and half inches of new lying snow last night here in Swansea, possibly with more forecast, we're just about to go out and about and enjoy it .... 

Sod work on a day like this 

How is it where you are?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2010)

Ice but no snow settled in SW London. 
Snowed for a while last night but not that long and the ground was very wet.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 17, 2010)

Snow thread >>> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/338044-Arctic-weather-on-the-way/page27


----------



## newme (Dec 17, 2010)

Cant get to work either in swansea as buses appear to have stopped completely. Absence line at work been completely jammed for half an hour.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 17, 2010)

had the day off and work up in newport hotel to see a fair few inches outside!
took 90 mins to get back to Cardiff
also managed to scrape someone else's car by drifting into a barrier 
chucking it big flakes in Cardiff now


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 17, 2010)

that was a couple of hours back, hasn't stopped snowing since...


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 17, 2010)

varying between 6-12" in north Cardiff - was going to take my brother from Cardiff Central up to Merthyr, but the A470 was blocked at Abercynon, fortunately trains are still running


----------



## Geri (Dec 17, 2010)

Our office in Cardiff closed early. One of our managers from Bristol went over this morning, parked his car at 9.45 and three hours later there was 5" of snow on the roof of it.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 17, 2010)

what kind of sick bastard doesnt open the chippy on a night like this?


----------



## pigtails (Dec 17, 2010)

wayward bob said:


> that was a couple of hours back, hasn't stopped snowing since...


 
Awww roath park looks ace!!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 17, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> what kind of sick bastard doesnt open the chippy on a night like this?


 
 where you by, mun?


----------



## pigtails (Dec 17, 2010)

This was about 4ish


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 17, 2010)

Gavin Bl said:


> where you by, mun?


 
Broadway 

had to get pizza...


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 17, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Broadway
> 
> had to get pizza...


 
Pizza in the snow, thats just wrong.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 19, 2010)

Embarassingly minor amounts of snow in SW Wales since I started this thread Friday morning. I think all you Cardiff types got it all since then. Lucky bastards .... 

I may even get to work tomorrow morn, even Swansea's well rubbish bus services started to get it together again today .... the no. 20 belatedly got us to the Railway in Upper Killay this afternoon anyway. Nice beer and warm wood fires in the pub! 

Still plenty of snow about from when it first came down, but we need MOAR!!


----------



## 8ball (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm hopind to travel down from Nottingham to SW Wales on Thursday, so I'm hoping the snow stays off til Friday at least.  It can chuck it down by the foot after that, though.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 19, 2010)

I think your chances of being OK are high, especially later this week -- for the end of the week, current latest forecasts suggest it will both be getting dryer, and getting a bit milder.

I'd love a lot more snow here in SA personally, but I don't see much chance of it really. Not for now anyway.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 19, 2010)

heavy snow forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 20, 2010)

this is not good, the wife is in early labour.... we where up the heath all weekend and came back yesterday as the roads where ok and nothing was going on..... now home if things change not sure i can get the car out of the street !!! arghhhh 1!!


----------



## Idaho (Dec 20, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> this is not good, the wife is in early labour.... we where up the heath all weekend and came back yesterday as the roads where ok and nothing was going on..... now home if things change not sure i can get the car out of the street !!! arghhhh 1!!


 
 Oh shit! Cripes... good luck. Hope it all works out!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 20, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> this is not good, the wife is in early labour.... we where up the heath all weekend and came back yesterday as the roads where ok and nothing was going on..... now home if things change not sure i can get the car out of the street !!! arghhhh 1!!


 
I bet youi can get to Hooters tho!!

Good luck mate, hope it all works out for you 3!


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 20, 2010)

cheers... hope it's not long now, parked the car up on boradway.... just in case


----------



## 8ball (Dec 20, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> cheers... hope it's not long now, parked the car up on boradway.... just in case


 
Good luck - puts my 'getting home for Crimbo' issues in perspective...


----------



## 1927 (Dec 20, 2010)

Boss has closed down for xmas and said he'll see us all in New Year. Yippee!!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 20, 2010)

fuckin hell Bob mate, good luck to you both!


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 20, 2010)

Cheers ! 

it's been a long weekend and could be a few days to go... fucking nightmare not knowing what to do. 

and most other people we know just have the waters break pop up the hospital and come back few hours later with a baby... lol


----------



## Idaho (Dec 20, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Cheers !
> 
> it's been a long weekend and could be a few days to go... fucking nightmare not knowing what to do.
> 
> and most other people we know just have the waters break pop up the hospital and come back few hours later with a baby... lol


 
It was a fair few days for us - so take it steady, rest and eat when you can, and prepare for the long haul.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 20, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 20, 2010)

Good luck Bob - its turned pretty dicey since the fresh fall today I'm afraid. so take it easy


----------



## 1927 (Dec 20, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Cheers !
> 
> it's been a long weekend and could be a few days to go... fucking nightmare not knowing what to do.
> 
> and most other people we know just have the waters break pop up the hospital and come back few hours later with a baby... lol



You dont remember the "I'm going to be a daddy this time tomorrow" I posted 2 yeras and 4 months ago. Very nearly a week later ickle 27 arrived after much drama including both parents lying in different parts of the Heath at one point unaware of what was happening to the other!!

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/260253-I-m-gonna-be-a-dad-by-this-time-tomorrow!!!-(day-3) Here ya go if ya fancy some light relief!!!!!


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 20, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## ApocalypseDream (Dec 20, 2010)

8" at least in Bassaleg and still falling.


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 20, 2010)

Plug for the trains - Nottingham - Cardiff direct , any train to Swansea. (every hour on the first leg) - the much maligned Arriva Trains Wales is delivering very good results in this arctic weather - its getting to / from the station I guess.

(went to Cardiff on thursday for some Briains in the Goat Major - good pub that !)


----------



## 8ball (Dec 20, 2010)

davesgcr said:


> Plug for the trains - Nottingham - Cardiff direct , any train to Swansea. (every hour on the first leg) - the much maligned Arriva Trains Wales is delivering very good results in this arctic weather - its getting to / from the station I guess.
> 
> (went to Cardiff on thursday for some Briains in the Goat Major - good pub that !)


 
That's definitely the Plan B at the moment (I have so much booze with me and toys for the nephews that I'm going to be pretty heavily laden without the car).


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 22, 2010)

Bob Jospeh M******** was born today at 01:21 he's had some issues and is in specail care right now and will be for a few days... 

but he's here and fighting like mad to stay with us! he's arelady had loads of tests and tubes and all sorts, but he's doing much better now than he was first thing! 

I'm shattered and that was the worst and best experience of my life.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 22, 2010)

fuck mate! sounds full on 
thoughts with you and yours


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 22, 2010)

yeah mate, nothing like we hope for... but what is... 

main thing is there both doing well now, and best case theres nothing wrong, worse case there is and that won't change anything about how we feel about him. he's a smasher !!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 23, 2010)

Congrats mate, hope everything goes well.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Dec 23, 2010)

Anyone else think that local councils are totally failing in their duties to clear pavements and roads?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 23, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> Anyone else think that local councils are totally failing in their duties to clear pavements and roads?


 
i couldnt read that past where it mentioned natrual disasters.... it's just an in convienice thats all, i have been back and forth to the hospital 3 times a day, i have been to the shops, i know people who have been to work in Cardiff from Tredgar and other places up that way, and people have been to London and back, if you can't cope with some snow and ice than you're and idiot. ( i dont me you i mean people in general ) 

/rant


----------



## topaz (Dec 23, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Bob Jospeh M******** was born today at 01:21 he's had some issues and is in specail care right now and will be for a few days...
> 
> but he's here and fighting like mad to stay with us! he's arelady had loads of tests and tubes and all sorts, but he's doing much better now than he was first thing!
> 
> I'm shattered and that was the worst and best experience of my life.



congratulations on baby bob, and i hope he'll be outta special care soon and home with you  xx


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 23, 2010)

cheers, just slung a pic up in new parents thread so might as well show off here also


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 23, 2010)

congrats bob & mrs bob, here's hoping he's home with you very soon.


----------



## zog (Dec 23, 2010)

Congrats mr n' mrs 2009. should have waited a couple of days and saved loads on birthday pressies for years.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 23, 2010)

congrats to you both.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 23, 2010)

Cheers


----------



## ddraig (Dec 23, 2010)

awwww
look at 'im  awww

congrats and hope he home with you both soon!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Dec 23, 2010)

Congrats Bob, keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you - you forget what they are like when they are so small, so fantastic.


----------



## Idaho (Dec 23, 2010)

Congratulations Bob and I really hope you are all home soon


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Dec 24, 2010)

B0B2oo9 said:


> i couldnt read that past where it mentioned natrual disasters.... it's just an in convienice thats all, i have been back and forth to the hospital 3 times a day, i have been to the shops, i know people who have been to work in Cardiff from Tredgar and other places up that way, and people have been to London and back, if you can't cope with some snow and ice than you're and idiot. ( i dont me you i mean people in general )
> 
> /rant


 

I broadly agree with you, I live on the top of a very steep hill (which has had no clearing at all and I've been all over Newport, Caerphilly, Cardiff and elsewhere this week, not a problem, as a non-driver I've found that bus journey's (where buses are running) have often been quicker and I don't have any trouble on the ice covered pavements.

However I'm a young man with quality walking boots. There's been no-one over fifty in the gym all week. Several elderly neighbours have been relying on others for essentials and I keep seeing people fall over in the street (maybe the festive cheer? hic!).

Seems to me that the councils are not geared up to deal with what is a fairly predictable problem. No offence to council workers to are no doubt doing a difficult job in difficult circumstances but I think we need to face up to that fact that this is likely to happen on an annual basis and it should be budgeted it accordingly.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 24, 2010)

Congrats B0B!! Aawww ello MiniB0B


----------



## 1927 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey Strumps, are you in NYC yet? merry xmas to you and yours.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Dec 27, 2010)

Dic Penderyn said:


> I broadly agree with you, I live on the top of a very steep hill (which has had no clearing at all and I've been all over Newport, Caerphilly, Cardiff and elsewhere this week, not a problem, as a non-driver I've found that bus journey's (where buses are running) have often been quicker and I don't have any trouble on the ice covered pavements.
> 
> However I'm a young man with quality walking boots. There's been no-one over fifty in the gym all week. Several elderly neighbours have been relying on others for essentials and I keep seeing people fall over in the street (maybe the festive cheer? hic!).
> 
> Seems to me that the councils are not geared up to deal with what is a fairly predictable problem. No offence to council workers to are no doubt doing a difficult job in difficult circumstances but I think we need to face up to that fact that this is likely to happen on an annual basis and it should be budgeted it accordingly.


 
I am not entirely sure what it is that people think 'the council' should to to be geared up for this weather.

They cant buy in more grit, cos it simply does not exist. The amount of grit put down is not reduced because it costs too much, it has been reduced because there simply is not enough grit in the country for us to be chucking it down like there is no tomorrow. Besides, salt it is only effective to minus six degrees and temperatures have fallen well below that at night. 

From a green point of view - grit does not simply evaporate, it gets into the rivers and the sewage system and causes massive damage to the ecosystem.

More snow ploughs would be a waste of time because ploughs only work on soft snow, not on compacted snow or ice. 

Just about every JCB in south wales has been hired by local authorities to clear compacted snow and ice in the past week or so. 

A lot of the sides streets that remain untreated are going to stay that way simply because they are too narrow to get a machine in to clear them.

As for budgets - that has been the last thing on the minds of highways departments, everything available has been thrown at the situation. 

I would be interested to know what more people think the council should do.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 30, 2010)

Clint Iguana said:


> I would be interested to know what more people think the council should do.


 
We have a stockpile of ageing nuclear weapons that could be used to raise temperatures. 

edit: and congrats to Bob2009!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 6, 2011)

more snow likely overnight, early morning. may cause some disruption to rush hour traffic but will soon be washed away by rain.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 7, 2011)

thank fuck that didn't happen eh!
can handle the rain


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jan 9, 2011)

ddraig said:


> thank fuck that didn't happen eh!
> can handle the rain


 
bloody city dwellers ----- that's what comes of living nearer the equator. valleys were white.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 9, 2011)

Clint Iguana said:


> bloody city dwellers ----- that's what comes of living nearer the equator. valleys were white.


 
http://www.songmeanings.net/songs/view/134866/


----------

